# Health Insurance



## Bumper (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi all, just looking for information regarding the best option for health cover in the Philippines, the type of cover that best suits and also information in relation to the companies not to deal with from peoples experiences as well, any help will be appreciated as this seems to be an area that always has it's hidden aspects to know about.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Insurance Topic*



Bumper said:


> Hi all, just looking for information regarding the best option for health cover in the Philippines, the type of cover that best suits and also information in relation to the companies not to deal with from peoples experiences as well, any help will be appreciated as this seems to be an area that always has it's hidden aspects to know about.


Good Morning,

Here is a link for <dead link removed> and related posts here on the forum. Hopefully this will give you a good start on information.



Jet Lag


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

I tried to use the link but it came up no match.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lmetrucking said:


> I tried to use the link but it came up no match.


Yea I just tried too and it's no good. Strange as it worked when I posted it. 
On one of the green bars on the top of a page, you'll find an option to "search." Use that to locate threads relating to Philippines healthcare insurance. It should give you the desired results.


Jet Lag


----------

